# Thereuopoda longicornis?



## CHLee (Sep 29, 2011)

found this guy while on a walk at the Penang Botanical gardens around 5cm body length


----------



## beetleman (Sep 29, 2011)

wow!very nice,very interesting pedes.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 29, 2011)

Cool find.  T. longicornis seems likely based on your location, but I honestly have no clue.  Chilobase lists it as widespread in that part of the world but T. clunifera has E. Asian distribution, as well.  Neat!


----------



## beetleman (Sep 29, 2011)

man i wish the giant malaysian sp. would come in................years back only a few were around,ah maybe someday.....again


----------



## SebastianH (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi,

yes it should be T. longicornis.
Look on the long antennas and the last leg pair. Than think about the latin name. Longi = long, corne = horn  :sarcasm:
My longicornis looks also even similiar.
Greetings,
Sebastian


----------

